# Honda Snowblower Future Competition ?



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/486744775141114


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* When I hire a Plow Company to get rid of the Big ******!!!!!!!:devil::devil:*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * When I hire a Plow Company to get rid of the Big ******!!!!!!!:devil::devil:*


Nice POWERSHIFT93, I can you see you in the armchair with remote control in hand having a nice beverage. The plow reminds me of the old show Battlebots that would battle other machines in a modified ring. Don't like your neighbors snow blower or he's putting too much snow on your side - send yours over and push it on the lawn.., of coarse - all in good fun:wink2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Have to wait for 2.0 or 3.0 until it's an autonomous two stage blower with safety radar. Bury a wire like an invisible dog fence and have a computer program to control the passes and the chute direction and deflection all by itself. Once it's done it parks itself on the recharging pad for the next run.

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i'm in.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Love it. Dogs will love chasing that thing!!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

more fun doing the dirty dead in person, blow it my way you get it back


----------

